# 2016 bluewave 2200 purebay yamaha 200hp 42k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2016 2200 purebay yamaha 200hp lots of extras 43k pics on request call brad at 409-370-3555 power pole trolling motor, gps


----------

